# Collected Science Fiction - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Award-shortlisted supernatural author Tony Richards started off his writing life with science fiction stories, and has been producing them ever since. Here are all the very best in just one book, tales of wonder and imagination from classic anthologies and magazines like Isaac Asimov's SF right up to the present day. 

What kinds of creatures are the Lions of Tulath? What does Summertime mean on a world where the skies are always a polluted gray? What lies out beyond the Western Walls? Does an alien invasion always involve spacecraft?

Includes the brand-new novelette ‘Mikey,’ told from the perspective of a teenage boy whose baby brother has some very special powers. COLLECTED SCIENCE FICTION is available in eBook, as a paperback or can be read for free on Kindle Unlimited.

TAKE A CLOSER LOOK AT THIS MASSIVE COLLECTION.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, B&A. Most of my eBooks are on a minimum price offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This offer will not last much longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

for 99 cents, i'm in!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, guy! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tony Richards said:



> Many thanks, guy! Hope you enjoy it.


girl, not guy. and i did enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry about the gender gaffe, but I'm very glad that you enjoyed it.

Why not give the book a star rating and brief review?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more on the way before too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All special offers and introductory offers on my Kindle eBooks are continuing for a short while. Take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

No, it's continuing into September. Take this chance to grab yourself some top-notch fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's available for this price in October too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Make use of these offers while you still can. They will not last forever.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In fact, they're almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay then, for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to extend my Special Offer on my full-length novels and collections for a while. Take advantage!!!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 99c Offer price remains into February. Why miss out on full length novels and large collections for the minimum allowable price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The offer is over, but big collections like this are available for a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This eBook is now on 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now I've decided to extend the Special Offer for another while.  This is your chance to grab some fiction at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my Kindle e-books is still on. Pick up some top fiction at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of these stories are from Asimov's Sf magazine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This collection has been getting praise from readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of these stories first appeared in leading magazines.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Huge book. Great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still very much the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great 2019 to all at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge collection is great value for sf fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hard sf, soft sf, fusion sf ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including some science fiction mysteries.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are more books on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my self-published eBooks are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this huge collection of SF, much of which first appeared in pro magazines like Asimov's/


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks -- including full-length novels and very large collections -- are still going.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer Prices on many of my eBooks are still in place ... check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm continuing the Special Offer into July. It includes most of my Kindle eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. A great offer. Why not take advantage of it?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A huge collection of sf stories, some of them from magazine's like Asimov's.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this book is still at its Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A huge book for a terrific price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer at the moment, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

To mark the start of the new decade, all of my self-published books on Kindle are on Minimum Price Sale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my books on Kindle are currently at a very affordable price ... including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this huge collection at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it is still available at that price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this large collection for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my eBooks on Kindle are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May I wish a Very Happy Holiday to everyone at KindleBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's plenty of great reading here to take you into 2021.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Nearly all my Kindle eBooks are on Special Offer Price at the moment, and around half of them can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Why not take advantage and pick up some top-class fiction?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Like this huge collection at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've loads of eBooks on Kindle at the best possible price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge collection can now be read for free on Kindle Unlimited.

COLLECTED SCIENCE FICTION


----------

